

Geeks love Colored Lights - Hacking IKEA RGB Led Strip - meedabyte
http://openpicus.blogspot.it/2012/09/geeks-love-colored-lights-ikea-dioder.html
It's official: Geeks love LED Strips. Sometimes it seems like LED Strips have been invented for Geeks.
======
jgrahamc
Some time ago I hacked a set of GE Color Effects Christmas lights to make a
7x7 display: [http://blog.jgc.org/2011/11/turning-ge-color-
effects-g-35-ch...](http://blog.jgc.org/2011/11/turning-ge-color-
effects-g-35-christmas.html) Since the LEDs in the GE set are addressable the
display can be programmed.

Also, if you're into Ikea 'hacking' then here's some fun with the Ikea LILLABO
train set: [http://blog.jgc.org/2010/01/more-fun-with-toys-ikea-
lillabo-...](http://blog.jgc.org/2010/01/more-fun-with-toys-ikea-lillabo-
train.html)

------
Ricapar
Let's skip the blogspam:
[http://wiki.openpicus.com/index.php?title=IKEA_RGB_Led_Strip...](http://wiki.openpicus.com/index.php?title=IKEA_RGB_Led_Strip_Hack)

------
dade_
The 12VDC power supply is sufficient to power both the lights and a Netduino
or Arduino. Just desolder the little controller it comes with. There are 5
wires, but the colours are not intuitive. For example, the black wire is
+12VDC and blue is ground. With a few transistors and resistors, they are
really easy to work with.

------
evlapix
If interested in building this, you might consider this option:

[http://www.amazon.com/Ledwholesalers-Changing-Flexible-
Yours...](http://www.amazon.com/Ledwholesalers-Changing-Flexible-Yourself-
Controller/dp/B0040FJ27S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347284615&sr=8-1&keywords=led+strip)

------
tobias3
I bought this one and it is pretty cool: <http://adafruit.com/products/306>

A little bit more expensive though, because it has a microcontroller every
6cm.

------
andyjohnson0
Lots more Ikea hacking at: <http://www.ikeahackers.net/>

------
veyron
For those too lazy to build your own, Delcom has some really cool USB
programmable lights. I use this for alerts and as a killswitch:
[http://www.delcomproducts.com/productdetails.asp?productnum=...](http://www.delcomproducts.com/productdetails.asp?productnum=904006)

------
Scene_Cast2
I wonder if one can make a DIY "ambilight" with this? (Ambilight is when a TV
lights up the wall behind it with the colors from the screen)

------
akaclaudio
Great!

